# Andy, how was your 1st autocross?



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

We're all anxious to hear what your first impression was...


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

IT WAS AWSOME!!!! That is absolutely the most fun I have ever had in my car... I am definitely addicted now!!   

I went with a friend that has completed 3 or 4 autocross events this year. He did not run today because his car was out of commission. I am soooo glad he was there to help me out, figure out where to go and all that stuff.

We arrived at the track at about 7:45 am, we pull into the parking lot and I was amazed at what I saw... not just street cars, but full out RACE CARS, trailers, etc. WOW, I just wasn't expecting that. We park the car and then head up to registration. I was given the option to either pay $65 for an SCCA membership and then get to participate in the event today for free, or pay ~$30 for today's event with no SCCA membership. I decided to get the SCCA membership. The guy behind the registration desk asked what kind of a car I was driving, I told him a "BMW 330i". He looked it up in the book and said, "Looks like you'll be in DStock".

After registration we went back to the car, put my numbers on the car, then took the car through the tech inspection. All that went fine. My friend and I then went to walk the track. We took one lap around the track then headed over to the novice's meeting. They went over a few things, then we all went and walked the track together while the instructor gave pointers (i.e. the best line to take). After that, my friend and I walked the track one more time.

We then headed over to the driver's meeting, this is when I found out that I would be running in the first heat and that everyone would get 5 runs. After the meeting, I headed back to my car, changed the tire pressure (I set myself up to run 40/35), then drove the car to the staging area.

It was then time for my first run and I had my friend ride along with me. I pull up to the flagger and turned off the traction control (completely). To be honest I was a little nervous and felt the butterflies in my stomach. My goal was to finish the entire course with out running off track, spinning out or hitting a cone. The flagger drops the flag, I rev the RPMs up to 3,500 and drop the clutch in 1st. I spin for about 3 or 4 feet, then immediately hook up and cross the timing lights. I had a pretty good first run, didn't spin out, didn't hit any cones, although when going through the end of the slalom section, I get the car a little sideways and had to counter steer to correct (which slowed me down a little). My first run was completed in 47.44, which seemed to really impress my friend, he was also really impressed with the handling of the car, although I could feel it pushing quite a bit when entering the turns.

After my first run, I was talking to a guy that owned an e30 M3. He asked how the car was handling and I told him I was getting quite a bit of understeer. He asked what tire pressure I was running, told him 40/35 and he advised my to back the fronts down and try running 37/35, so I did. On my next set of runs I noticed that the understeer wasn't quite as bad (although it was still there), however my next three runs were not as good as my first run. I was making quite a bit of mistakes, I didn't hit any cones or spin out, I was just entering the turns to hot or braking to early. My 2nd run was 48.33. 3rd run was 47.8X and 4th run was 47.XX. My goal on my last run was to break 47 seconds, I didn't care if it was 46.9999999, I wanted to see 46 on that board!!

So before my last run, I was thinking... there are two corners on the track where I think I should down shift to 1st (I was staying in 2nd the entire time for the previous runs). There was one corner that was a really tight left hander that opened up to a long straight away with a sweeping turn at the end. On my previous runs, my RPMs would drop quite a bit when entering the turn then slowly have to raise back up exiting the turn and all the way down the straight. My thought was to down shift to first when exiting the turn, nail the gas to quickly raiser the RPS, then shift to 2nd down the straight. The other spot I was thinking of down shifting was the last corner on the track, it was a tight 180 degree left hander, that opened up to a 15 yard straight away before the finish. I figured I would down shift to first when coming out of the turn and then stay in 1st the entire way to the finish line. I figured with my new strategy that I would either get my 46.XX time or be A LOT slower... I figured it was worth the risk.

So for my last run, I pulled up to the flagger, he drops the flag and I take off!! I get a great launch. I come up to the first tight left hander, break hard, down shift to first near the apex and nail the gas! The tires break loose, and I get a little sideways, but I keep my foot to the floor, luckily the tires only spun for a second, then it was like being shot out of a canon down the straight! I take it up to the 6800 RPM red line, and quickly shift to 2nd, the tires chirp and 2nd gear pulls like crazy. I had to break quite a bit harder for that next corner, but I knew I nailed that straight away perfectly. I had a great run through the rest of the course, I come up on the last tight 180 degree left hander, down shift to first and the car pulls hard clear to the finish line. It felt like a great run... I look up at the board and see 46.64!!! WOW, THAT FELT GOOD!!!

Sorry to make this such a long post, I just wanted to let you guys know how much fun I had and that I appreciated all the advise that you guys have me this week!! The next and last event of the year is 9/28/03, unfortunately I will be away on vacation and will be unable to participate.  Oh well, I will be ready for next year!! I've tasted the drug and now I'm hooked!! I plan to run as many events that I can next year and participate in the points race.

If there is one thing I learned, I've learned that I need to get some better tires for the track. Everyone in my class was running "street slicks", they say these tires can decrease your time my 3 to 5 seconds. I'm looking at the Hoosier A3S03 on TireRack.com. In order to get better grip and reduce the understeer, I'm thinking about going 245s all the way around and maybe even putting some wheel spacers in the front (I heard that helps too). What do you guys think?

They should be posting the results here soon. I'm sure I'll be down toward the bottom of my class, but that's ok. Next year, with new tires and hopefully with improved driving skills I hope to be doing a lot better.

http://www.ovr-scca.org/eventResults/solo.asp

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Andy said:


> IT WAS AWSOME!!!! That is absolutely the most fun I have ever had in my car... I am definitely addicted now!!


Yes! Another one for *our side* :thumbup:



Andy said:


> Sorry to make this such a long post, I just wanted to let you guys know how much fun I had and that I appreciated all the advise that you guys have me this week!!


Yeah, we're going to be more careful when we ask you a question from now on :rofl: :rofl:



Andy said:


> If there is one thing I learned, I've learned that I need to get some better tires for the track. Everyone in my class was running "street slicks", they say these tires can decrease your time my 3 to 5 seconds. I'm looking at the Hoosier A3S03 on TireRack.com. In order to get better grip and reduce the understeer, I'm thinking about going 245s all the way around and maybe even putting some wheel spacers in the front (I heard that helps too). What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Naturally, your first instinct is to modify something (on the car) to go faster. In reality, your car is fine for your skill level (sounds harsh, but bear with me here). You would be *much faster* one year from now if you spent half the money a set of Hoosiers cost on a couple of *Evolution Autocross schools.* Phase I (car control) and Phase II (reading the course) are usually offered on the same weekend (Saturday-Sunday) and the classes are generally limited to just twelve people. We're talking one on one instruction when it's your time on the course. Schools are usually in the $200.00 day range (same as one 245/40 X 17 A3S03!). If you're really interested in becoming a good autocross driver, learning the basics on "street rubber" is essential. R-compound tires will mask driving mistakes that street tires won't allow. Get to where you're driving fast on street tires and then when you make the switch you'll get the full benefits of the increased grip.

Everybody's (driving is) different, but I think the Hoosiers are really only two seconds a lap gain on an average (whatever that is...) course. Although, that's just my opinion, but I don't even think the most high pressured tire salesman would say that you'll be five seconds a lap faster!

When you do move up, tire-wise, 245/40s all around would be a good bet. I presume you're running a staggered setup now (mine are 225/45 fr & 245/40 rr, for example). Bear in mind that Hoosiers, for any given size, will be wider than a comparable street tire. My 245/40 Hoosiers are wider than my 255/40 S03 Bridgestones! Five millimeter spacers (per side) would be a legal mod in SCCA Stock Category (provided you were on stock offset rims).

Glad you enjoyed it!

We only have two more events left this year (next Sunday in Akron & sometime in October here in Toledo). My wife and I "were busy" this year, the Hoosiers are about used up (we went through three sets this year...) our *Regional Championships* are secure :thumbup: 
We're ready to park the car and plan "winter mods"...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/Rules/index.html

Spacers will put you in SP. I'm not actually clear on whether that puts you in BSP or in DSP, that MAY actually move you to DSP. Remember also, that you'd have to get wheels in the SAME size to stay stock legal. 18" Hoosiers are NOT cheap.

Finally, you may want to stick with lesser tires for your first season. You'll learn a lot more about moving the car around on mediocre tires than you will on great ones.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/Rules/index.html
> 
> Spacers will put you in SP. I'm not actually clear on whether that puts you in BSP or in DSP, that MAY actually move you to DSP. Remember also, that you'd have to get wheels in the SAME size to stay stock legal. 18" Hoosiers are NOT cheap.
> 
> Finally, you may want to stick with lesser tires for your first season. You'll learn a lot more about moving the car around on mediocre tires than you will on great ones.


Nick, take a look at *13.4* in the rules you've linked to.
Wheel spacers (less than .25") won't take you out of Stock Category.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Randy Forbes said:


> Get to where you're driving fast on street tires and then when you make the switch you'll get the full benefits of the increased grip.


Randy, actually that makes a lot of since. I just joined BMWCCA tonight, so hopefully the local chapter can help me get involved in a few autocross schools. Trust me, after my runs today, I know I have a lot too learn.



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Remember also, that you'd have to get wheels in the SAME size to stay stock legal. 18" Hoosiers are NOT cheap.


ewww, that I did not know. I assumed I could purchase a set of 17" x 8.5" rims, buy a set of 17" Hoosiers and be set. So even if the stock 330i SP comes with 17" wheels, I am forced to purchase 18" wheels because mine comes stock with 18's?

After reading the SCCA stock rules, I didn't see anything about a front strut tower brace. ummm, I have DINAN front strut tower brace installed on my car. :eeps: I purchased that stupid thing for the sole purpose, knowing that I would be autocrossing and wanted to keep the car as ridged as possible. I've heard that if you don't install one, autocross a lot, that your car can become "tweaked" or out of alignment over time.

Should I get rid of the strut brace or just move to the modified class next year. I guess if I swap classes I could get my 17" wheels, rear sways, PSS9 coilovers, 3.46 LSD.... ok I better stop now (in case my wife sees this  ).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

IF the other 330s get moved to B Stock, you'll be able to run either 17x7 all around, or 17x7.5 in front and 17.8.5 in the rear.

And yeah, the strut brace moves you either to prepared or Street Touring. Again, I wouldn't modify the car much until you start getting faster. Dropping yourself into a mod class when you're not all that experienced is NOT going to let you improve yourself much. I run in STX PURELY because I got a stupefying deal on a set of wheels. I don't even have the strut brace in my car any more because I'm getting ready to move my car back to D Stock in the next season.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Randy Forbes said:


> Nick, take a look at *13.4* in the rules you've linked to.
> Wheel spacers (less than .25") won't take you out of Stock Category.


 Yep. Totally forgot about that one.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> IF the other 330s get moved to B Stock, you'll be able to run either 17x7 all around, or 17x7.5 in front and 17.8.5 in the rear.
> 
> And yeah, the strut brace moves you either to prepared or Street Touring. Again, I wouldn't modify the car much until you start getting faster. Dropping yourself into a mod class when you're not all that experienced is NOT going to let you improve yourself much. I run in STX PURELY because I got a stupefying deal on a set of wheels. I don't even have the strut brace in my car any more because I'm getting ready to move my car back to D Stock in the next season.


 Re: wheel size: Depends on whether the 330i Performance Package is listed on a separate line from 330i.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I should think they'd all be lumped together if they get moved as a group. But you're right, I shouldn't assume.


----------

